# Deer Season!



## DSturg369

If this doesn't break any rules and it's okay with the mods I'd like to see some harvested deer from this season. If this is not acceptable mods, please delete this thread. If it is aacceptable let's see some pics.


----------



## UBC03

DSturg369 said:


> If this doesn't break any rules and it's okay with the mods I'd like to see some harvested deer from this season. If this is not acceptable mods, please delete this thread. If it is aacceptable let's see some pics.


Well, since I'm a vegan... yeah right, lol

Nah. I actual usually make this thread up. But now I don't have to. 

I like small game and bird pics too

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bipolar

I’m in…hoping I can smoke at least a doe this year. Just been hunting for meat for the past few years. Need to sight in the ol’ model seven!


----------



## DSturg369

Any fish or game pics would be great.

I too need to put some meat in the freezer this year. A rack would be nice but they don't do much for my tummy.


----------



## ADRUNKK

I'm following this one. I'm a hunter and a fisherman at heart but don't have a chance to get out much. Plus California is the worst state to live in for a hunter. 

I did get the kids out and on the range last Saturday. FIL bought a new 17hmr and needed to break the barrel in. The kids shot plenty of .22 & 17 hmr. Didn't have much ammo for the 22-250 and 308 but the kids did put a handful of rounds down range. I was really impressed with how much my youngest two (14 y/o twins boy/girl) dealt with the .308. I thought they would one and done it but they kept coming back for more and welcomed the recoil.


----------



## zcziggy

I don't hunt or fish...but I'm a meateater. So as long as you also show the cooked version...more to like.


----------



## bowhunter444

I've sat a few times this year but only seen does with fawns which I'll pass for now. NJ has a 6 month deer season so have plenty of time to fill the freezer. Still getting out offshore fishing here when the weather corporates.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

I used to hunt with a guy, a real diehard, tough guy type. He shot a doe that had a couple fawns with her. He had to drag her almost a mile to his truck. He said they stayed about ten feet away and screamed the whole time. That was over 15 years ago and he hasn't hunted since then. Messed him up bad. So I only shoot solo doe. If it fubard him bad enough to quit, they might have to commit my a$$.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

If anyone wants to grab a deer and send it my way, I’ll cook it up and tell you how great it was. Word on the street is I can cook a lil bit lol


----------



## Bipolar

UBC03 said:


> I used to hunt with a guy, a real diehard, tough guy type. He shot a doe that had a couple fawns with her. He had to drag her almost a mile to his truck. He said they stayed about ten feet away and screamed the whole time. That was over 15 years ago and he hasn't hunted since then. Messed him up bad. So I only shoot solo doe. If it fubard him bad enough to quit, they might have to commit my a$$.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yep. Only solo does for me too. No other way.


----------



## FroOchie

DSturg369 said:


> Any fish or game pics would be great.
> 
> I too need to put some meat in the freezer this year. A rack would be nice but they don't do much for my tummy.


You're only a state away, you can have mine. I feed the deer on my land for the local hunt clubs to capitalize on but you can have what you can carry. 

This was from about two weeks ago. Theyre getting big.


----------



## MattyIce

I may be able to add a few birds or fish to this thread in a few weeks but with the water levels in ca it’s gonna be a tuff one


----------



## DSturg369

I have a few running through my yard but I won't hunt them.


----------



## bowhunter444

Got a nice meat deer tonight should fill a bit of the freezer









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

No meat but lots of fish here 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

I remember the first salmon I ever caught... was a "humpy" in the Snohomish River in Washington State. I baked it that night and it was one of the best fish that I ever had.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> I don't hunt or fish...but I'm a meateater. So as long as you also show the cooked version...more to like.


I am in your camp!
Life is too short to wait around for some dumb animal to happen your way.
That is what they are dumb you never get the smart ones. lol!


----------



## DSturg369

Dumb animal? Obviously you have never matched wits with a Whitetail.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

DSturg369 said:


> Dumb animal? Obviously you have never matched wits with a Whitetail.


That's just my point!
They are too smart to be caught!
You only catch the dumb ones !


----------



## DSturg369

It's those times that you do catch the Smart Ones that makes it all worthwhile. All the sitting in the rain and the cold and the early-season Heat and the mosquitoes... Not to mention the meat.


----------



## UBC03

There's a difference between city deer and country deer. Here you have to shoo them away. Where my parents live if you shut the door of the house, they run and they're over a quarter mile away feeding in the field. 

Thinkin about planting roses around my tree stands. Think that'd be legal(no baiting in pa) Apparently they love em. Judging by the money I've spent replacing the ones around here. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

DSturg369 said:


> Dumb animal? Obviously you have never matched wits with a Whitetail.


I don't know about you but I've been outsmarted by freakin SQUIRRELS more than once. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

UBC03 said:


> There's a difference between city deer and country deer. Here you have to shoo them away. Where my parents live if you shut the door of the house, they run and they're over a quarter mile away feeding in the field.
> 
> Thinkin about planting roses around my tree stands. Think that'd be legal(no baiting in pa) Apparently they love em. Judging by the money I've spent replacing the ones around here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Dino planting roses...that's a sight worth seeing...


----------



## UBC03

zcziggy said:


> Dino planting roses...that's a sight worth seeing...


I hate hedges. I also hate my neighbor. I REALLY hate my neighbors cats. In the next couple years they should be big enough i won't have to see the old bag and they're already a deterrent to her flea bag strays $h!ttin in my mulch. 

Plus they're pretty.. ya jaggoff.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Picked up my deer from the butcher today. Now have fresh cutlets, roasts, backstraps and burger









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

With archery season ending tomorrow had this guy come in and decided to use my tag
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

Nice! Congrats!!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

I’ll take 20lbw pls and ty lol


----------



## UBC03

bowhunter444 said:


> With archery season ending tomorrow had this guy come in and decided to use my tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Congrats bro. Nice buck. 


We're finally allowed to shoot 6 points around here. I watched the same six point for 5 years walk under my stand dozens of time. He was twice the size of the last 8 point i shot. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Found a couple of fellas who took me out on their boat yesterday morning. For a nominal fee, they brought me back too.

First time I’ve watched the captain and his mate siphon gas from a jug into the fuel tank while we were trolling. Captain sucked a little too hard on the water hose and had to have some more beer to overcome the taste of gas… I love an adventure!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearinvt

Wheels Up said:


> Found a couple of fellas who took me out on their boat yesterday morning. For a nominal fee, they brought me back too.
> 
> First time I’ve watched the captain and his mate siphon gas from a jug into the fuel tank while we were trolling. Captain sucked a little too hard on the water hose and had to have some more beer to overcome the taste of gas… I love an adventure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Have you been working out? You look like you're in pretty good shape Wheels.


----------



## Wheels Up

bearinvt said:


> Have you been working out? You look like you're in pretty good shape Wheels.


Me? In the gym? Haha- no. I’m 6’2” and do a lot of manual labor, offset by an awful lot of bacon. My membership in the fat guy club is still safe. That’s just a 3X shirt and a good camera angle.

But thanks anyhow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Saw two nice buck today. 

The first one popped out of a bunch of WTF at about 150 yards whatcha him clear the hill. Not one time did stop or veer outta his straight line. I grunted, whistled, even yelled.. he turned his head once but never remotely gave me a shot. The other looked like Carl Lewis doin mach 4 across the pipeline clear cut...

But on a good note .. I bought a heater for my blind. What a difference from being cold and miserable to just my usual everyday miserable..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

UBC03 said:


> Saw two nice buck today.
> 
> The first one popped out of a bunch of WTF at about 150 yards whatcha him clear the hill. Not one time did stop or veer outta his straight line. I grunted, whistled, even yelled.. he turned his head once but never remotely gave me a shot. The other looked like Carl Lewis doin mach 4 across the pipeline clear cut...
> 
> But on a good note .. I bought a heater for my blind. What a difference from being cold and miserable to just my usual everyday miserable..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Have had many similar days brother, LOL


----------



## UBC03

DSturg369 said:


> Have had many similar days brother, LOL


What sucks is i used to have a couple stands right where they crossed. But the hill's called cardiac for a reason. Needless to say i haven't climbed it in years.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

Same here... My health and age severely limit my stand choices these days. If I could find a nice box blind with a heater, toilet, coffee maker and microwave, I would probably hunt more.


----------



## Scap

Saw a nice doe and small buck on my way back from lunch. They were about 10 yards from my office building.


----------



## DSturg369

These two cruised across my yard a few days ago...
















Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Bagged this doe during muzzleloader season...food in the freezer.


----------



## [email protected]

My kid got his first of the season. Genuine Louisiana 11 point. He was catching hell from the guys for using his CZ 527 (7.62x39) with cheap Russian hollow points. The naysayers said you can’t kill a deer with that round. Funny, his 2 were the only ones they didn’t have to track.
I mean, come on, that round been used in wars for the last 75 years.


----------



## Scap

I saw half a dozen grazing in a backyard I pass on the way to work this week. At first glance, I was thinking that the donkeys looked weird. Then I realized this guy doesn't have donkeys and that it was deer.


----------



## DSturg369

Went deer'less this season. Health issues and other matters made it all but impossible to get out like I would have liked. Good luck to all of you with your season.


----------



## PRUHDLR

For me and my buddy it is PORK. Night hunting with thermal yields us tons of backstraps. --- pruhdlr


----------



## PRUHDLR

We kill so many hogs that we only take the backstraps and occasionally a shoulder for smokeing.
We donate 75-100 per year to churches, and other community groups. Our neighbors get some as do some working poor. We have a couple guys that have 6+ children that we donate to. --- pruhdlr


----------



## bowhunter444

Forgot to post this one up. Taxidermist just finished the euro mount. Shot Jan 24th in our winter bow season.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

